# دورات تدريبية فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ...... م / ابراهيم قشـــانه



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

​ 
السادة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى نعلم جميعا ان سلاحنا اليوم هوالعلم وكلمة العلم هنا ليست قاصرة على ما تعلمناة فى المدارس والجامعات ولكن لابد من متابعة كل ما هو جديد فى مجال عملنا او المجالات المتعلقة المنتدى هنا هو مساحة جيدة لتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات ولكن.
نحن فى حاجة الى الدورات التدريبية والدبلومات والماجيستير والدكتوراة.

املى فى هذا الموضوع ان يقوم كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدى بوضع الدورات العلمية الحاصل عليها وبعض المعلومات عنها ليكون هذا الموضوع فهرس او مرجع لمن ينوى زيادة خبراتة باخذ كورس او دورة تدريبية فى اى مجال ينفعنا او يساعدنا على التميز فى مجال العمل ويتفضل كل عضو بتدوين الاتى:-

 اسم الدورة التدريبية.
شرح مبسط لمحتوى الدورة ومدى الاستفادة منها.
لغة الدراسة.
مكان الدورة ومعلومات عن العنوان وطرق الاتصال .
تقييم بسيط للدورة التدريبية.
ذكر اماكن اخرى تعطى نفس الدورة.
ذكر اى تفاصيل عن السعر او تكلفة الدورة التدريبية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

تاريخ انشاء الموصوع من شهر فبراير ولم اجد مشارك واحد هل معنى هذا انة لا يوجد احد حصل على قرص ما بمكان ما


----------



## hessenp (20 يناير 2009)

انا بدور على دوره تدريبيه للتكييف المركزي و محتاجه جداااااا لوحد يعرف فين ممكن اخدها يا ريت يقوول انا من مصر و ياريت يكتبلي عنوانها و رقم تليفونها


----------



## 000403 (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (23 يناير 2009)

انا اخذت دورة فى صيانة وتشغيل التكييف المركزى فى معهد اسمه معهد اعداد الكوادر التابع لوزراة الصناعة فى مصر ومقره فى حدائق القبة عند محطة شركات الادوية ويوجد المعهد خلف الشركة العربية للادوية . بصراحه الكورس كان جميل ومفيد جدا ويعطيك الخلاصة التى تفيدك فى عملك هذا بالاضافة الى الممارسة العملية كل هذا فى مدة خمسة عشر يوما وبملغ 750 جنيها ولو زاد عدد الدارسين يتم نخفيض المبلغ. الكورس صراحة جميل وانا استفت منه كتير وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## hessenp (25 يناير 2009)

الله يكرمك يا اخ احمد ابو جبل بس هوه في ارقام تليفونات للمعهد ده ياااااااريت تبعتهولي او تكتبهم لاني محتاااااجه جدا


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (25 يناير 2009)

صراحة هو رقم التيلفون كان معايا بس ضاع للأسف بس المكان سهل ان شاء الله وممكن توصله بسهوله لو حبيت تروح ان شاء الله هوصفه لك كويس بحيث توصل على طول وان شاء الله تستفيد


----------



## medfalle (27 يناير 2009)

دورة حول تفعل اداء التكييف وكذالك التهوية المركزية فى المبانى 
لغة الدورة الفرنسية 
الدورة قامت بها بلدية والون فى بلجيكا
عنوان الدورة ' من اجل تقليص استهلاك الطاقة فى المنازل' 
وهى تهتم بتحسين اداء كل الادوات التى تستهلك الطاقة فى المبانى 
اخترت لكم هنا التبريد والتهويه 
اتمنى ان تستفيدو منها
لاتنسونا فى صالح الدعاء​


----------



## medo1980 (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم فيه دورتين تكييف جمال جدا في نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة فرع عمادالدين في شارع عمادالدين القاهرة بس للاسف مش معاي رقم التليفون


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (10 فبراير 2009)

كورس عملى فى التصميم
عند مهندس خبرة فى تصميم التكييف المركزى
بيدرس بالهاب و الاليت
و بيديلك اسس التصميم يعنى متطلبات التصميم لكل فراغ ايه ده غير كمية الكتب المفيدة فى التصميم اللى بيدهالك و بيساعدك فى كيفية الاستفادة الفعلية منها
بصراحة ممتاز جدا
انا حضرت كورس النقابه و حضرت معاه
بصراحة النقابه متأخرة عن الشغل العملى بعشر سنين على الاقل
انا استفدت من المهندس ده جدا و اشتغلت بامعلومات اللى ادهانى
و هو فى الاخر بيديلك مشروع تعمله من الاول للاخر
و لغاية الان لما بحتاج حاجة بكلمه و اسأله و هو بصراحة مش بيتأخر خالص عن المساعدة و لو هيضيع وقت كبير معاك
اللى عايز معلومات عنه يبعتلى رساله خاصة 
و ربنا معاكوا
و الله الموفق


----------



## م محمد عثمان (10 فبراير 2009)

الى الخ او الاخت العزيزه 
امكان دورات التكييف المركزي:
1- نقابة المهندسين ( تصميم التكييف المركزى ) وكذلك هناك دورات فى الصحيه والاطفاء باسغار ممتازه وهى مفيده جدا حدا 
2- مكتب عرب تكينك ولو بحثت على النت ستجد كل ما يخص المكتب والمحاضرون هناك استشاريون فى المجال ولهم خبره كبيره وهو للتكييف المركزى فقط وهو عباره عن 6 دورات مختلفه شامله للماده العلميه


----------



## philco (11 فبراير 2009)

[email protected] انا عاوز دورات التكييف المركزى


----------



## على الشاعر (16 فبراير 2009)

بالله عليكم .......
نريد اماكن للدورات التبريد والتكييف والتصميم


----------



## على الشاعر (16 فبراير 2009)

م محمد عثمان قال:


> الى الخ او الاخت العزيزه
> امكان دورات التكييف المركزي:
> 1- نقابة المهندسين ( تصميم التكييف المركزى ) وكذلك هناك دورات فى الصحيه والاطفاء باسغار ممتازه وهى مفيده جدا حدا
> 2- مكتب عرب تكينك ولو بحثت على النت ستجد كل ما يخص المكتب والمحاضرون هناك استشاريون فى المجال ولهم خبره كبيره وهو للتكييف المركزى فقط وهو عباره عن 6 دورات مختلفه شامله للماده العلميه


 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بالنسبة مكتب عرب تكنيك 
المهندس / عاطف الباقر راجل ميه ميه شرحه جميل ولكن ; يحسب الاحمال يدويا
ولا يعمل بالبرامج المعروفة ولا يستخدم الكمبيوتر اطلاقا فى التصميم . :18:
ولكن وجهة نظرى المواكبة مع التطور واكيد العلوم الحديثة بتوفر الوقت والمجهود.

شكرا لكم ...


----------



## طابا كوول (14 يونيو 2009)

انا محتاج دوره تصميم فى التكييف المركزى وممكن شهاده بعد مااخد الدوره


----------



## egystorm (16 يونيو 2009)

م محمد عثمان قال:


> الى الخ او الاخت العزيزه
> امكان دورات التكييف المركزي:
> 1- نقابة المهندسين ( تصميم التكييف المركزى ) وكذلك هناك دورات فى الصحيه والاطفاء باسغار ممتازه وهى مفيده جدا حدا
> 2- مكتب عرب تكينك ولو بحثت على النت ستجد كل ما يخص المكتب والمحاضرون هناك استشاريون فى المجال ولهم خبره كبيره وهو للتكييف المركزى فقط وهو عباره عن 6 دورات مختلفه شامله للماده العلميه




*ممكن اعرف فين مكتب عرب تكنيك دا وازاى اوصلة*


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير واكثر نشاطكم


----------



## على الشاعر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

احمد ابوجبل قال:


> انا اخذت دورة فى صيانة وتشغيل التكييف المركزى فى معهد اسمه معهد اعداد الكوادر التابع لوزراة الصناعة فى مصر ومقره فى حدائق القبة عند محطة شركات الادوية ويوجد المعهد خلف الشركة العربية للادوية . بصراحه الكورس كان جميل ومفيد جدا ويعطيك الخلاصة التى تفيدك فى عملك هذا بالاضافة الى الممارسة العملية كل هذا فى مدة خمسة عشر يوما وبملغ 750 جنيها ولو زاد عدد الدارسين يتم نخفيض المبلغ. الكورس صراحة جميل وانا استفت منه كتير وربنا يوفق الجميع


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لو ممكن رقم التليفون المعهد لو سمحت 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abo sameer (15 مارس 2010)

ارجو ارسال مقترح لدورة فى التبريد


----------



## احمد حسن مرسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتم خضراتكم تكرمو عليا انا محتاج لدوره تكييف وتبريد ياريت تفيدونى انا مصر يا ريت ورقم تليفون كمان لو سمحتم


----------



## nawf (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو ممكن معلومات زياده عن معهد اعداد الكوادر التابع لوزارة الصناعه بمصر


----------



## ديناصور مصر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

والله كان على عيني
بس متعلم التكييف بالخبرة الذاتية لأنى معايا بكالوريوس في الخدمة الأجتماعية
ولو حد حط حاجة يبقى ربنا يكتر من أمثاله


----------



## بدر صلاح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

عاوز اخد دورة تكييف وتبريد عايز اتعلم كل حاجة عملى


----------



## Samer.753 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم تقبل مروري


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء


----------



## abdelrahim (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## سلمي غازي (17 فبراير 2011)

الحمد


----------



## سلمي غازي (17 فبراير 2011)

:4:

:28:


----------



## styelesh (18 فبراير 2011)

علييك و عالدومبوسكو انا اخد دوره في التبريد و التكييف اهم حاجه فيها الصيانه بس مفيهاش تصميم


----------



## وائل البرعى (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني الكرام


----------



## احسان الشبل (19 فبراير 2011)

عاااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (19 فبراير 2011)

ياريت ياجماعه نقدر نساعد بعض اكثر من كده ......
وياريت تكون الدوارات با العربى افضل .........
علشان الكل يستفيد....شكرا اصدقاء العلم


----------



## fofofo (20 فبراير 2011)

اه ياريت معلومات


----------



## en_m.mohsen82 (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا دفعة 2008 اريد ان اخد دورة فى كلا من 
(hvac-plumbing -fire fighting)
ارجوكم افيدونى بالرد سريعا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## en_m.mohsen82 (23 فبراير 2011)

*انا بدور على دوره تدريبيه للتكييف المركزي و محتاجه جداااااا لوحد يعرف فين ممكن اخدها يا ريت يقوول انا من مصر و ياريت يكتبلي عنوانها و رقم تليفونها*​


----------



## سلمي غازي (9 أبريل 2011)

انا ابحث دورة تكييف مفيدة ................فهل من مجيب


----------



## حاتم محمود صديق (11 يوليو 2011)

عايز دورة فى تصميم التكييف المركزى وده الميل بتاعى [email protected]


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## السيدصبحى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (15 مايو 2012)

مافي دورات في السعودية 
وشكر لكم


----------



## hany27 (21 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحى محمد مصطفى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عاوز اتعلم صيانة التبريد والتكييف وانا بصراحة لا افقة شىء افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## falcon free syria (19 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الكرام ....... تحية طيبة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
أرجو أفادتي بدورات بمجال التكييف والتبريد في المملكة العربية السعودية بجدة 

وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------

